# Antennenverlängerung 60´s Röhrenradio



## sucram70 (8 Februar 2022)

Guten Tag liebes Forum,

man möge es mir nachsehen, wenn ich in der falschen Rubrik bin oder es hier generell fehl am Platze ist.

Ich habe zuhause in meiner Fertig- Beton Garage ein altes Nordmende Radio, welches ich aus Nostalgie Gründen gerne verwenden möchte.
Der Empfang ist soweit ok, nur eben in der Garage nicht.
Was gibt es für Möglichkeiten, den Empfang zu verbessern ? Einfachen Draht anlöten hat nicht für den gewünschten Effekt gesorgt.
Die vorhandene Antenne ist eine Art Bananen- Doppelstecker mit angeschlossener Wurfantenne, die großflächig im Deckel des Radios befestigt ist.
Kann gerne Detailfotos machen.
Gibt es spezielle Antennen oder ähnliches ?

Danke und Gruß, Marcus


----------



## JSEngineering (8 Februar 2022)

Moin Sucram,

hilft Dir vielleicht eine Weiche, um auf "moderne" Antenne zu gehen?


			https://www.amazon.de/dp/B0060LCMU4
		


Gruß
    Jens


----------



## JesperMP (8 Februar 2022)

Eine Adapter selber zu basteln ist wohl auch nicht schwierig.
Laut diese Bastler ist die Geheimniss, eine Spule zu fertigen und eine Seite von diese Antenne auf Erde zu verbinden:








						A Dynamite Antenna for an AM Radio
					

A Dynamite Antenna for an AM Radio: I am probably not the only person who listens to AM radio, so this might come in handy for somebody else. Back in the day, radios were AM only, and if you wanted to listen to your favorite programs you had to have an outside antenna. With the advent…




					www.instructables.com


----------



## JSEngineering (8 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Eine Adapter selber zu basteln ist wohl auch nicht schwierig.
> Laut diese Bastler ist die Geheimniss, eine Spule zu fertigen und eine Seite von diese Antenne auf Erde zu verbinden:
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist aber für AM...
Ich vermute, daß er schon gerne FM hören möchte, also UKW...


----------



## JesperMP (8 Februar 2022)

JSEngineering schrieb:


> Das ist aber für AM...
> Ich vermute, daß er schon gerne FM hören möchte, also UKW...


Die Taste L für Langwellen ist aber ein.


----------



## JSEngineering (8 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Die Taste L für Langwellen ist aber ein.


ok, die Tastenfunktionen kenne ich nicht (mehr)  

Dann hast Du natürlich recht... dann sollte aber grundsätzlich eine Garage keine große Abschirmwirkung haben, oder???


----------



## JesperMP (8 Februar 2022)

L, M, K und UKW steht es über die Schalter.
AM kann auch in UKW Bereich sein.

edit: Vielleicht war damals mit UKW implizit FM gemeint, und L, M und K implizit AM. Es gab ja damals AM und FM aber auf das Gerät kein Schalter um AM oder FM zu wählen.


----------



## Heinileini (8 Februar 2022)

JesperMP schrieb:


> L, M, K und UKW steht es über die Schalter.
> AM kann auch in UKW Bereich sein.


 UKW ist doch FM. nicht AM!?


----------



## JSEngineering (8 Februar 2022)

> Bei Radios wird _*FM*_ (für Frequenzmodulation) oft als Synonym für _UKW_ verwendet, da analoger Hörfunk auf UKW nur frequenzmoduliert ausgestrahlt wird (im Gegensatz zur Amplitudenmodulation/_AM_) und umgekehrt frequenzmodulierte Radioausstrahlungen nur auf UKW erfolgen.


laut Wikipedia...


----------



## JesperMP (8 Februar 2022)

Hmmm. 
ist UKW dasselbe wie VHF oder wie UHF ?
Wenn UKW = UHF, dann ist es klar, UKW = FM.


----------



## Heinileini (8 Februar 2022)

Die Bezeichnungen LW (LangWelle), MW (MittelWelle) und KW (KurzWelle) geben die WellenLänge und damit indirekt/impliziert den Kehrwert an, also die Frequenz.
Die Bezeichnungen UKW (UltraKurzWelle), VHF (Very High Frequency) und UHF (Ultra High Frequency) geben die Frequenz an.
AM (AmplitudenModulation) und FM (FreuquenzModulation) geben die Art der Modulation an, zunächst mal unabhängig von der verwendeten Frequenz.
Die störanfälligere AM wurde im Laufe der Zeit für NeuEntwicklugen durch die FM abgelöst. Letztere setzt aber höhere TrägerFrequenzen voraus, darum kam FM erst mit der Beherrschung höherer Frequenzen in Fahrt. Die mit AM genutzten Frequenzen sind aber u.a. wegen der AufwärtsKompatibilität und der grösseren überbrückbaren Entfernungen rund um den ErdBall (ohne Satelliten!) beibehalten worden. 
LW ist noch für die Verbindung mit getauchten U-Booten von Interesse.
Die Bezeichnung UKW kenne ich nur aus dem deutschen Sprachraum. Im englischen Sprachraum wurde dafür von Anfang an (?) von FM gesprochen.


----------



## sucram70 (8 Februar 2022)

Hiilfe, 😅

Danke für die tollen Antworten.
Das Bild wurde vom Verkäufer aufgenommen. Vermutlich irgendwann auf dem Dachboden beim entrümpeln.
Ich wollte schon UKW hören. Kenne es auch unter FM.
Also alles gut.
Ich denke, dass ich es mit dem Umsetzer probiere plus Antenne. Wusste nicht, dass es sowas gibt.
Danke für die Tipps und Ratschläge.
Bin immer wieder begeistert, wie präzise und vor allem schnell hier geantwortet wird.

1000 Dank !


----------



## Frohnius (8 Februar 2022)

also verlängern sollte doch mit jedem 75Ohm antennenkabel klappen ...


----------



## holgermaik (8 Februar 2022)

Einen FM Dipol zu biegen ist ja nicht so schwer. Wir haben dafür damals Reste von Alu Kabeln genommen. Sollte so um die 10 bis 12 mm Durchmesser haben. Wenn du keine Spule hast, beide Enden vom Koaxkabel an den Dipol und funktioniert erstmal.


----------



## LargoD (8 Februar 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> also verlängern sollte doch mit jedem 75Ohm antennenkabel klappen ...


Nein, das ist ein 240 Ohm Anschluss, da wird mit 240 Ohm Flachbandkabel verlängert oder auf 75 Ohm umgesetzt, und dann hast Du recht.
Gruß
Erich


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Februar 2022)

> ist UKW dasselbe wie VHF oder wie UHF ?
> Wenn UKW = UHF, dann ist es klar, UKW = FM.



Nein. Mit VHF (wie oben bereits beschrieben) waren die Fernsehbänder I/III gemeint. Band I waren die Kanäle 2,3,4. Band III waren die Kanäle 5 bis 12. UHF waren die Bänder IV/V mit den Kanälen 21 bis 69. Zwischen den Fernsehbändern Band I und Band III war das Band II mit den UKW Kanälen.






						Terrestrische Frequenzen – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org


----------



## Oberchefe (8 Februar 2022)

> also verlängern sollte doch mit jedem 75Ohm antennenkabel klappen ...



Die 240 Ohm Variante ist eine symetrische Leitung, das Koaxkabel mit 75 Ohm (Wellenwiderstand) ist eine unsymetrische Leitung. Falscher Abschluss führt zu Reflexionen. Im Analog-TV war das gut sichtbar durch mehr oder weniger stark ausgeprägte Geisterbilder. "Gewandelt" zwischen unsymetrisch und symetrisch wird fachgerecht mit einem sogenannten "Balun":








						Balun – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Auf der Wikipediaseite ist ein Bild mit einer grünen Leiterplatte wo man die zu einer Spule angeordneten Leiterbahnen gut erkennen kann. Eine solche Schaltung steckt hoffentlich auch in dem verlinkten Amazon Teil.


----------



## Frohnius (9 Februar 2022)

Oberchefe schrieb:


> Die 240 Ohm Variante ist eine symetrische Leitung,


achja stimmt .. das waren ja noch 240 ohm ..


----------



## Aweeller (9 Februar 2022)

Ich hatte mir bei Ebay eine 240 Ohm Antenne gekauft und 2 Bananenstecker ans Kabelende geschraubt.
Die funktioniert an den alten Röhrenradios schon mal ganz gut.


----------



## Frohnius (9 Februar 2022)

da könnte ja zur verlängerung fast eine alte stegleitung NYIF-J passen


----------



## Aweeller (9 Februar 2022)

Verlängerungen und Übergang von einem Kabel zu einem anderen sind in der HF-Technik immer problematisch. Gibt auf jeden Fall Verluste, wenn die Kabel nicht identisch sind, selbst wenn bei dem Flachkabel eine Verlängerung durch Löten viel einfacher ist, als bei Koax-Kabel.
Ich würde mir dann eher ein paar Meter 240 Ohm Flachbandkabel bestellen und am Ende die "Antenne" an sich aufsetzen. Das ist relativ einfach zu bauen und lässt sich z.B. auf eine Holzlatte befestigen.
Das Kabel kann man mittlerweile auch wieder kaufen, wenn man etwas googelt.
Ich wollte jetzt keine Werbung hier einstellen - gibt bestimmt noch andere - deswegen ist der Lieferant weggeschnitten...

Für die "Antenne" an sich schneidet man knapp 1,5 m (1460mm = 87...108MHz) ab.
Die beiden Enden lötet man zusammen.
Dann wird genau in der Mitte des Kabels eine Litze aufgetrennt und das Zuleitungskabel (eine Litze rechts, die andere links) angelötet.
Fertig ist die Antenne...
Wie schon gesagt, die "Antenne" auf eine trockene Holzlatte befestigen.
Antenne muss horizontal ausgerichtet werden.
Damit kann man auch gut Versuche machen, wie und wo der beste Empfang zu erzielen ist.
Dieser Antennentyp hat Richtwirkung, also ruhig mal drehen und schauen, was passiert.


----------

